# The [not so] Good Wife?



## DGS49

I fear this once-entertaining program has fallen into screenwriter's hell.  They have run out of interesting ideas, so fill the show with improbable, preposterous nonsense.

On the most recent episode...

The partners hold an official meeting in an unfinished section of the building that feels like a parking garage.

They vote to oust the senior, "name" partner for truthfully answering a journalists questions;  She demands the World to go quietly.  This firm, which a few weeks ago was teetering on the brink of bankruptcy and dissolution, apparently offers her 80% of a king's ransom to go quietly, but can't bring it up to 100%.

The chief investigator is asked to dig up dirt on the senior name partner, within 24 hours, and she attempts to comply.

The Good Wife's daughter is visited by her "pastor," who appears to be a teenager out for a jog, and the Good Wife verbally assaults him at the door to the apartment, without actually asking him what (the fuck) he is there for.

The "fourth year associates" plan to move into a palatial set of new offices, to set up their own new firm.  Where the money is coming from is not mentioned.

Gimme a fucking break.


----------



## Noomi

I haven't watched it in ages as its never on at a time when I am able to sit down and watch it. I love the show. Watched the first two seasons and was addicted.

I love the storylines.


----------



## DGS49

Hey Noomi, it's Two Thousand stinkin' Thirteen!  You don't have to watch television programs when they are broadcast anymore.  Does anybody?

Sheesh.


----------



## Noomi

I don't download them, lol. I tend to wait for the DVD to come out. I only download a TV show when I am desperate to watch it.


----------



## mamooth

Didn't Alicia's mom supply the cash for the offices?

Not that I notice such things. I really only watch it because of baseball-bat-wielding-bisexual-babe Archie Panjabi, I swear.


----------



## DGS49

My wife envies Archie's wardrobe, particularly the leather jackets.


----------



## Michelle420

DGS49 said:


> I fear this once-entertaining program has fallen into screenwriter's hell.  They have run out of interesting ideas, so fill the show with improbable, preposterous nonsense.
> 
> On the most recent episode...
> 
> The partners hold an official meeting in an unfinished section of the building that feels like a parking garage.
> 
> They vote to oust the senior, "name" partner for truthfully answering a journalists questions;  She demands the World to go quietly.  This firm, which a few weeks ago was teetering on the brink of bankruptcy and dissolution, apparently offers her 80% of a king's ransom to go quietly, but can't bring it up to 100%.
> 
> The chief investigator is asked to dig up dirt on the senior name partner, within 24 hours, and she attempts to comply.
> 
> The Good Wife's daughter is visited by her "pastor," who appears to be a teenager out for a jog, and the Good Wife verbally assaults him at the door to the apartment, without actually asking him what (the fuck) he is there for.
> 
> The "fourth year associates" plan to move into a palatial set of new offices, to set up their own new firm.  Where the money is coming from is not mentioned.
> 
> Gimme a fucking break.



I can't believe she sold Will out, and what's going on with Alecia anyway.

but like all night soap operas I just want to know whose gonna sleep with who next.

Wouldn't it be fun to see Cary n Alecia or Alecia's mom with David lee


----------



## Noomi

One of the best things about the show is Kalinda.


----------



## Sarah G

I love the show.  The story line about Alicia and that group leaving the firm is getting so good.  Diane leaving is sad too.  

Kalinda is ok but I'm still kind of annoyed about the whole ex husband story.  That went on forever and I got pretty sick of her and him.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fear this once-entertaining program has fallen into screenwriter's hell.  They have run out of interesting ideas, so fill the show with improbable, preposterous nonsense.
> 
> On the most recent episode...
> 
> The partners hold an official meeting in an unfinished section of the building that feels like a parking garage.
> 
> They vote to oust the senior, "name" partner for truthfully answering a journalists questions;  She demands the World to go quietly.  This firm, which a few weeks ago was teetering on the brink of bankruptcy and dissolution, apparently offers her 80% of a king's ransom to go quietly, but can't bring it up to 100%.
> 
> The chief investigator is asked to dig up dirt on the senior name partner, within 24 hours, and she attempts to comply.
> 
> The Good Wife's daughter is visited by her "pastor," who appears to be a teenager out for a jog, and the Good Wife verbally assaults him at the door to the apartment, without actually asking him what (the fuck) he is there for.
> 
> The "fourth year associates" plan to move into a palatial set of new offices, to set up their own new firm.  Where the money is coming from is not mentioned.
> 
> Gimme a fucking break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe she sold Will out, and what's going on with Alecia anyway.
> 
> but like all night soap operas I just want to know whose gonna sleep with who next.
> 
> Wouldn't it be fun to see Cary n Alecia or Alecia's mom with David lee
Click to expand...


Cary is such a cutie.  Him and Alicia won't work but I see him with somebody good.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> I love the show.  The story line about Alicia and that group leaving the firm is getting so good.  Diane leaving is sad too.
> 
> Kalinda is ok but I'm still kind of annoyed about the whole ex husband story.  That went on forever and I got pretty sick of her and him.



Me too, I like Kalinda better as a lesbian 

I love how smart she is and how she figures things out so fast.


----------



## Michelle420

I loved the episodes when Martha Plimpton guest starred and was so sneaky and manipulative.


----------



## Michelle420

Ironically Peter FLorrick bores me LOL


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the show.  The story line about Alicia and that group leaving the firm is getting so good.  Diane leaving is sad too.
> 
> Kalinda is ok but I'm still kind of annoyed about the whole ex husband story.  That went on forever and I got pretty sick of her and him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, I like Kalinda better as a lesbian
> 
> I love how smart she is and how she figures things out so fast.
Click to expand...


She's hilarious as a lesbian.  She just doesn't care who knows but her partners always do.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Ironically Peter FLorrick bores me LOL



This is where we part ways.  Love Peter.


----------



## Noomi

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the show.  The story line about Alicia and that group leaving the firm is getting so good.  Diane leaving is sad too.
> 
> Kalinda is ok but I'm still kind of annoyed about the whole ex husband story.  That went on forever and I got pretty sick of her and him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, I like Kalinda better as a lesbian
> 
> I love how smart she is and how she figures things out so fast.
Click to expand...


She's very smart and sassy, lol. And sexy.


----------



## Michelle420

Noomi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the show.  The story line about Alicia and that group leaving the firm is getting so good.  Diane leaving is sad too.
> 
> Kalinda is ok but I'm still kind of annoyed about the whole ex husband story.  That went on forever and I got pretty sick of her and him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, I like Kalinda better as a lesbian
> 
> I love how smart she is and how she figures things out so fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's very smart and sassy, lol. And sexy.
Click to expand...


She is sexy


----------



## Michelle420

mamooth said:


> Didn't Alicia's mom supply the cash for the offices?
> 
> Not that I notice such things. I really only watch it because of baseball-bat-wielding-bisexual-babe Archie Panjabi, I swear.



I love the rivalry between her and Eli, he's so whiny tho.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically Peter FLorrick bores me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where we part ways.  Love Peter.
Click to expand...


He doesn't really do much in the show besides look good.

What is your favorite plot he was in?


----------



## Michelle420

Exciting episode tonight


----------



## mamooth

I like it. Alicia is getting mean. And even a little corrupt, using that bit of influence from her husband the governor.

And which side is Kalinda really on?

The part that made me laugh, Will and Alicia cursing at each other, then the polite "By the way, your daughter called, you need to call the school so she can go on a field trip".


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically Peter FLorrick bores me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where we part ways.  Love Peter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't really do much in the show besides look good.
> 
> What is your favorite plot he was in?
Click to expand...


I loved him in the prison scenes and after he was out, with the minister.  He is a main character.  He's tough.  I liked him in the story line with the pretty girl they fired, more to come with that.  Last night they were in a meeting about it at Lockhardt Gardner.

Loved him last night getting that ChumHum account for Alicia and then again, rethinking Diane as justice.  He was not in the forefront in Sex and the City either but he sure gets attention.


----------



## BDBoop

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fear this once-entertaining program has fallen into screenwriter's hell.  They have run out of interesting ideas, so fill the show with improbable, preposterous nonsense.
> 
> On the most recent episode...
> 
> The partners hold an official meeting in an unfinished section of the building that feels like a parking garage.
> 
> They vote to oust the senior, "name" partner for truthfully answering a journalists questions;  She demands the World to go quietly.  This firm, which a few weeks ago was teetering on the brink of bankruptcy and dissolution, apparently offers her 80% of a king's ransom to go quietly, but can't bring it up to 100%.
> 
> The chief investigator is asked to dig up dirt on the senior name partner, within 24 hours, and she attempts to comply.
> 
> The Good Wife's daughter is visited by her "pastor," who appears to be a teenager out for a jog, and the Good Wife verbally assaults him at the door to the apartment, without actually asking him what (the fuck) he is there for.
> 
> The "fourth year associates" plan to move into a palatial set of new offices, to set up their own new firm.  Where the money is coming from is not mentioned.
> 
> Gimme a fucking break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe she sold Will out, and what's going on with Alecia anyway.
> 
> but like all night soap operas I just want to know whose gonna sleep with who next.
> 
> Wouldn't it be fun to see Cary n Alecia or Alecia's mom with David lee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cary is such a cutie.  Him and Alicia won't work but I see him with somebody good.
Click to expand...


I've had a crush on him since Gilmore Girls. That boy can't smile without me smiling back.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where we part ways.  Love Peter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't really do much in the show besides look good.
> 
> What is your favorite plot he was in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I loved him in the prison scenes and after he was out, with the minister.  He is a main character.  He's tough.  I liked him in the story line with the pretty girl they fired, more to come with that.  Last night they were in a meeting about it at Lockhardt Gardner.
> 
> Loved him last night getting that ChumHum account for Alicia and then again, rethinking Diane as justice.  He was not in the forefront in Sex and the City either but he sure gets attention.
Click to expand...


Yeah that was pretty cool what he did with the chumhum account and now Diane Lockhart will be getting an education, don't cross Peter's wife !!!


----------



## Michelle420

mamooth said:


> I like it. Alicia is getting mean. And even a little corrupt, using that bit of influence from her husband the governor.
> 
> And which side is Kalinda really on?
> 
> The part that made me laugh, Will and Alicia cursing at each other, then the polite "By the way, your daughter called, you need to call the school so she can go on a field trip".



I think Kalinda is on Will's side.

I like how Peter called Will out on sleeping with his wife.


----------



## DGS49

I have never worked in a lawfirm, but wonder about the drama of the Associates going out on their own.  This sort of thing happens all the time.  It's part of the culture, and everybody knows that they will bring some clients with them.  

Not sure it warrants the homicidal rage that is being shown on this program.  After all, it's nothing more than junior employees leaving to pursue a better "opportunity," which is a normal part of life.  Isn't that what Lockhart & Gardner did when that firm was created?


----------



## Sarah G

DGS49 said:


> I have never worked in a lawfirm, but wonder about the drama of the Associates going out on their own.  This sort of thing happens all the time.  It's part of the culture, and everybody knows that they will bring some clients with them.
> 
> Not sure it warrants the homicidal rage that is being shown on this program.  After all, it's nothing more than junior employees leaving to pursue a better "opportunity," which is a normal part of life.  Isn't that what Lockhart & Gardner did when that firm was created?



Alicia is a partner and the wife of the governor.  Cary is pretty high up too, he was in line for partner.  The account they got because Peter mentioned internet taxes in a press conference was worth $35 million a year.  I can see a firm, especially Will left there alone now that Diane was leaving too, being pretty upset about that.

When Will said something about being audited, I could see all the potential in the storylines.  Will getting in trouble, Peter getting in trouble, Alicia right in the middle of all of it..  Love it.


----------



## DGS49

The possibilities now are endless.

If I were a "senior associate" working for a firm under these circumstances (and I have worked as client with many of them over the years), my response to the complaining partner would be, "I've generated revenues every year of hundreds of thousands more than my compensation - I've repaid this firm royally for everything I was taught here."

Typical numbers where I live are, they make $100-125 thousand and are billed out at $300/hr.  Assuming 1,800 billable hours per year (good, but not great), that's $540,000 in revenue for a hundred grand in compensation - maybe 150 including benefits and bonus.  In short, they can walk out at any moment with no reason to feel the least bit guilty.

Of course, the audience of the Good Wife is pulling for Alicia and Cary to kick ass.


----------



## Sarah G

The Good Wife is starting at 10 tonight.  Game ran long.


----------



## DGS49

I think the network does this on purpose, so you can't record the program.  You'll be forced to watch it in real time.

But with Homeland on at 2100 Sunday, it ain't happening.


----------



## Michelle420

Wow ! Tonight's episode eh?


----------



## DGS49

Spoiler Alert (if you haven't seen it yet):

Will Gardiner assumes room temperature in this episode.

He had asked to be removed from the show but Margulies prevailed on him to do one more season..

In my opinion, they had written themselves into a corner with him and didn't know what do to.  He was facing either disbarment or criminal charges for conspiracy.  Now was a propitious time to have him removed.

His relationship with The Good Wife and the plotting and scheming between the two firms were getting tiresome.

I think the series has worn out its welcome.


----------



## BDBoop

DGS49 said:


> Spoiler Alert (if you haven't seen it yet):
> 
> 
> 
> I think the series has worn out its welcome.



Good job. Seriously. Wonderful job. MUCH appreciated.

Dumbass.

Look up - see the yellow hazard sign? Learn to use it.



Spoiler: Jesus.



Will Gardiner assumes room temperature in this episode.

He had asked to be removed from the show but Margulies prevailed on him to do one more season..

In my opinion, they had written themselves into a corner with him and didn't know what do to.  He was facing either disbarment or criminal charges for conspiracy.  Now was a propitious time to have him removed.

His relationship with The Good Wife and the plotting and scheming between the two firms were getting tiresome.


----------



## Sarah G

It was a surprise to me but this show bounces back.  We'll see how the next couple go.


----------



## Sarah G

How do I use this?




Spoiler: or like this?



Like this


----------



## BDBoop

Sarah G said:


> How do I use this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: or like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Like this



Put in the spoiler, then highlight it and hit the spoiler button. You will then get a little window to put the spoiler "title" in (the part we DO see).


----------



## BDBoop

Sarah G said:


> I have this song in my head ...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's called I've Got Your Number.



Getting there.  Type in the actual spoiler, highlight and then hit spoiler. When you do that, you'll get a little window to type the 'hint' in - or just type "Spoiler."


----------



## Sarah G

I've got this song in my head.



Spoiler: It's called



I've got your number.



Got it.  Thanks!


----------



## Michelle420

DGS49 said:


> Spoiler Alert (if you haven't seen it yet):
> 
> Will Gardiner assumes room temperature in this episode.
> 
> He had asked to be removed from the show but Margulies prevailed on him to do one more season..
> 
> In my opinion, they had written themselves into a corner with him and didn't know what do to.  He was facing either disbarment or criminal charges for conspiracy.  Now was a propitious time to have him removed.
> 
> His relationship with The Good Wife and the plotting and scheming between the two firms were getting tiresome.
> 
> I think the series has worn out its welcome.



I liked the sexual tension between him and alicia I'm so mad  _but I will keep watching_


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert (if you haven't seen it yet):
> 
> Will Gardiner assumes room temperature in this episode.
> 
> He had asked to be removed from the show but Margulies prevailed on him to do one more season..
> 
> In my opinion, they had written themselves into a corner with him and didn't know what do to.  He was facing either disbarment or criminal charges for conspiracy.  Now was a propitious time to have him removed.
> 
> His relationship with The Good Wife and the plotting and scheming between the two firms were getting tiresome.
> 
> I think the series has worn out its welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the sexual tension between him and alicia I'm so mad  _but I will keep watching_
Click to expand...


I'm a big Chris Noth fan, I loved him as Mr. Big on Sex and the City.  Will and Alicia were a good twist in the show but I didn't particularly like him.  Not better than Peter.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert (if you haven't seen it yet):
> 
> Will Gardiner assumes room temperature in this episode.
> 
> He had asked to be removed from the show but Margulies prevailed on him to do one more season..
> 
> In my opinion, they had written themselves into a corner with him and didn't know what do to.  He was facing either disbarment or criminal charges for conspiracy.  Now was a propitious time to have him removed.
> 
> His relationship with The Good Wife and the plotting and scheming between the two firms were getting tiresome.
> 
> I think the series has worn out its welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the sexual tension between him and alicia I'm so mad  _but I will keep watching_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a big Chris Noth fan, I loved him as Mr. Big on Sex and the City.  Will and Alicia were a good twist in the show but I didn't particularly like him.  Not better than Peter.
Click to expand...


I wish Peter had a sexual tension with someone 

I'm real mad that his pregnant ethics worker betrayed him, I didn't like her much.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the sexual tension between him and alicia I'm so mad  _but I will keep watching_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big Chris Noth fan, I loved him as Mr. Big on Sex and the City.  Will and Alicia were a good twist in the show but I didn't particularly like him.  Not better than Peter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish Peter had a sexual tension with someone
> 
> I'm real mad that his pregnant ethics worker betrayed him, I didn't like her much.
Click to expand...


Marilyn?  She's about the worst actress I've ever seen.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big Chris Noth fan, I loved him as Mr. Big on Sex and the City.  Will and Alicia were a good twist in the show but I didn't particularly like him.  Not better than Peter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish Peter had a sexual tension with someone
> 
> I'm real mad that his pregnant ethics worker betrayed him, I didn't like her much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marilyn?  She's about the worst actress I've ever seen.
Click to expand...


Agreed !!!


----------



## DGS49

Was the election really stolen?  Who was responsible?  With Will's death will the investigation die?  That would be a pity.  It was a good story line.


----------



## Sarah G

DGS49 said:


> Was the election really stolen?  Who was responsible?  With Will's death will the investigation die?  That would be a pity.  It was a good story line.



I don't think the story line will die, it was good, too good to just die with Will.  I want the season to end with it still unresolved so they can open another with this.


----------



## Zoom-boing

omG, just watched Sunday's episode.  They killed Will?  They killed Will!  So didn't see that coming!


----------



## Michelle420

Zoom-boing said:


> omG, just watched Sunday's episode.  They killed Will?  They killed Will!  So didn't see that coming!



I'm real mad , now who will Alicia have sexual tension with...


----------



## Zoom-boing

drifter said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> omG, just watched Sunday's episode.  They killed Will?  They killed Will!  So didn't see that coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm real mad , now who will Alicia have sexual tension with...
Click to expand...


I was two weeks behind, watched the episode from 3/16.  The woman who play Lorainne Joy (the woman who was interviewing Alicia in a flashback) was Polly Draper, who played Ellen on Thirtysomething.  What the HELL did she do to her face?  Awful plastic surgery job, imo.  I only recognized her from her voice.  Holy cow!

Anyway, had to look up who played Lorainne Joy just to be sure it was Polly Draper . . . and I accidentally read 'after Will's death' in a recap of the following episode. 

Arrrgggh.


----------



## Michelle420

Zoom-boing said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> omG, just watched Sunday's episode.  They killed Will?  They killed Will!  So didn't see that coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm real mad , now who will Alicia have sexual tension with...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was two weeks behind, watched the episode from 3/16.  The woman who play Lorainne Joy (the woman who was interviewing Alicia in a flashback) was Polly Draper, who played Ellen on Thirtysomething.  What the HELL did she do to her face?  Awful plastic surgery job, imo.  I only recognized her from her voice.  Holy cow!
> 
> Anyway, had to look up who played Lorainne Joy just to be sure it was Polly Draper . . . and I accidentally read 'after Will's death' in a recap of the following episode.
> 
> Arrrgggh.
Click to expand...


What role is she playing was she the Attorney who only wanted the gossip from Alecia when alecia was trying to go back to work while peter was in prison?

Btw the oddball freelance attorney is growing on me 

oddball girl attorney


----------



## Zoom-boing

drifter said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm real mad , now who will Alicia have sexual tension with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was two weeks behind, watched the episode from 3/16.  The woman who play Lorainne Joy (the woman who was interviewing Alicia in a flashback) was Polly Draper, who played Ellen on Thirtysomething.  What the HELL did she do to her face?  Awful plastic surgery job, imo.  I only recognized her from her voice.  Holy cow!
> 
> Anyway, had to look up who played Lorainne Joy just to be sure it was Polly Draper . . . and I accidentally read 'after Will's death' in a recap of the following episode.
> 
> Arrrgggh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What role is she playing was she the Attorney who only wanted the gossip from Alecia when alecia was trying to go back to work while peter was in prison?
> 
> *Btw the oddball freelance attorney is growing on me*
> 
> oddball girl attorney
Click to expand...


She was the woman interviewing Alicia in the first flashback, who said they had an associate position open but they got those people from the ivy league schools.  (Not this past Sunday's episode, the one from 3/16.)  

HA! I love her, she's so whacky but then pulls through in the end.  Elsbeth Tascioni is the character (dont' know who plays her).


----------



## Michelle420

Zoom-boing said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was two weeks behind, watched the episode from 3/16.  The woman who play Lorainne Joy (the woman who was interviewing Alicia in a flashback) was Polly Draper, who played Ellen on Thirtysomething.  What the HELL did she do to her face?  Awful plastic surgery job, imo.  I only recognized her from her voice.  Holy cow!
> 
> Anyway, had to look up who played Lorainne Joy just to be sure it was Polly Draper . . . and I accidentally read 'after Will's death' in a recap of the following episode.
> 
> Arrrgggh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What role is she playing was she the Attorney who only wanted the gossip from Alecia when alecia was trying to go back to work while peter was in prison?
> 
> *Btw the oddball freelance attorney is growing on me*
> 
> oddball girl attorney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was the woman interviewing Alicia in the first flashback, who said they had an associate position open but they got those people from the ivy league schools.  (Not this past Sunday's episode, the one from 3/16.)
> 
> HA! I love her, she's so whacky but then pulls through in the end.  Elsbeth Tascioni is the character (dont' know who plays her).
Click to expand...


Oh yeah I remember that character. Then at the end she wants to offer Alicia some opportunity like years later please


----------



## Zoom-boing

drifter said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What role is she playing was she the Attorney who only wanted the gossip from Alecia when alecia was trying to go back to work while peter was in prison?
> 
> *Btw the oddball freelance attorney is growing on me*
> 
> oddball girl attorney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was the woman interviewing Alicia in the first flashback, who said they had an associate position open but they got those people from the ivy league schools.  (Not this past Sunday's episode, the one from 3/16.)
> 
> HA! I love her, she's so whacky but then pulls through in the end.  Elsbeth Tascioni is the character (dont' know who plays her).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I remember that character. Then at the end she wants to offer Alicia some opportunity like years later please
Click to expand...


Yeah, her!  Totally didn't recognize her as Polly Draper.  Too much nip tuck.


----------



## Michelle420

Zoom-boing said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was the woman interviewing Alicia in the first flashback, who said they had an associate position open but they got those people from the ivy league schools.  (Not this past Sunday's episode, the one from 3/16.)
> 
> HA! I love her, she's so whacky but then pulls through in the end.  Elsbeth Tascioni is the character (dont' know who plays her).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I remember that character. Then at the end she wants to offer Alicia some opportunity like years later please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, her!  Totally didn't recognize her as Polly Draper.  Too much nip tuck.
Click to expand...


I never watched the show you said she was in before the Good wife so I wouldn't recognize her anyway 

I wonder if she is going to have  a bigger part down the road......


----------



## Michelle420

another great episode !


----------



## mamooth

Seeing sort-of-bad-guy David Lee break down was something.

A lot of win in the episode. Stellar acting from the 3 female leads (Alicia, Kalinda, Diane). Diane giving brutal beatdowns to wailing intern and jerk client. The Alicia/daughter conversation. Kalinda being her scary self. Kalinda and Alicia bonding again, even if only over the phone with very few words.


----------



## Sarah G

Too bad they had to waste a whole episode on Will.  It's not on next week and then they only have one or two to go.


----------



## Noomi

Love this show so much, but having not seen all of the third season, I don't know what is happening and have to watch the episodes I missed first. I am slowly buying the DVD's.


----------



## DGS49

One of the previews showed the Governor verbally beating up Alicia for her juvenile reaction to Will's death.  She was nothing more than an occasional piece of ass to Will but she refused to recognize it.


----------



## mamooth

I LOL'd twice last episode. When Alicia pulled her "What does GD mean?" trick, and when I saw whose name was on the flyer that was posted at the mosque.


----------



## Sarah G

mamooth said:


> I LOL'd twice last episode. When Alicia pulled her "What does GD mean?" trick, and when I saw whose name was on the flyer that was posted at the mosque.



I liked the GD questioning too.  Whose name was on the flyer?


----------



## Sarah G

DGS49 said:


> One of the previews showed the Governor verbally beating up Alicia for her juvenile reaction to Will's death.  She was nothing more than an occasional piece of ass to Will but she refused to recognize it.



Alicia's character is much more important than Will was.


----------



## mamooth

Sarah G said:


> I liked the GD questioning too. Whose name was on the flyer?



It was the NSA guy who was leading the investigation on Alicia.

(And I figure when more than a week has passed, spoilers are okay, since everyone has had a chance to watch online. Less than a week, I keep it vague.)

This week, the end ... Alicia standing there with that "what the hell just happened?" look ...


----------



## Michelle420

Are they going to take Diane in>?

WOW


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Are they going to take Diane in>?
> 
> WOW



Her and her $38 million in client billing?   They'd be crazy not to.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they going to take Diane in>?
> 
> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her and her $38 million in client billing?   They'd be crazy not to.
Click to expand...


It's getting so good !


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they going to take Diane in>?
> 
> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her and her $38 million in client billing?   They'd be crazy not to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's getting so good !
Click to expand...


Now we have to wait till the Fall to see what happens with Alicia running.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her and her $38 million in client billing?   They'd be crazy not to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting so good !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now we have to wait till the Fall to see what happens with Alicia running.
Click to expand...


I know and it sucks


----------



## Zoom-boing

Totally didn't see Diane going to FA asking them to take her in. Excellent!

I totally love Eli ... his face when he got the idea to ask Alicia to run for SA ... priceless.

Kalinda certainly has turned into quite a whore, sleeps with anyone in order to glean info?  wth?  

What the heck did Stockard Channing (Alicia's mom) do to her face?  Ewww.


----------



## Michelle420

Zoom-boing said:


> Totally didn't see Diane going to FA asking them to take her in. Excellent!
> 
> I totally love Eli ... his face when he got the idea to ask Alicia to run for SA ... priceless.
> 
> Kalinda certainly has turned into quite a whore, sleeps with anyone in order to glean info?  wth?
> 
> What the heck did Stockard Channing (Alicia's mom) do to her face?  Ewww.



Peter is still in love with Alecia I can't believe he bought into the fake Finn scandal and reacted.


----------



## Sarah G

Zoom-boing said:


> Totally didn't see Diane going to FA asking them to take her in. Excellent!
> 
> I totally love Eli ... his face when he got the idea to ask Alicia to run for SA ... priceless.
> 
> Kalinda certainly has turned into quite a whore, sleeps with anyone in order to glean info?  wth?
> 
> What the heck did Stockard Channing (Alicia's mom) do to her face?  Ewww.



She got old.  She's never been a pretty woman but her resume is extensive.  She's worked hard all of her life.  It shows.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sarah G said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally didn't see Diane going to FA asking them to take her in. Excellent!
> 
> I totally love Eli ... his face when he got the idea to ask Alicia to run for SA ... priceless.
> 
> Kalinda certainly has turned into quite a whore, sleeps with anyone in order to glean info?  wth?
> 
> What the heck did Stockard Channing (Alicia's mom) do to her face?  Ewww.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got old.  She's never been a pretty woman but her resume is extensive.  She's worked hard all of her life.  It shows.
Click to expand...


Stockard Channing? She's been around forever.  She had some work done or something ... she was resembling a puffer fish in the last episode.


----------



## bored

It's nice to watch a tv show that is not predictable. And every week in the midst of the drama there's always an Eli (Alan Cumming) laugh-out-loud scene.

Also in the midst of Alicia being professionally awesome, there's always her struggling with a domestic dust-up of some sort.

The writing on this show is exceptional. I think Josh Charles made a mistake giving up the gig. But there's no lack of interesting men in the cast so I sort of mourned with Alicia for a week then moved on.

I like Matthew Goode a lot (see Stoker?) and hope his character stays.


----------



## mamooth

Since the new season is on, I'm bumping this back to the top.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Taye Diggs is joining TGW tonight.  Woot!!!!


----------



## Sarah G

mamooth said:


> Since the new season is on, I'm bumping this back to the top.


 Thanks!  I see Cary Argos is in jail.  I hope he isn't leaving the show now that Diane is joining the firm.  Love Cary.


----------



## DGS49

The past two years (and especially now) they are on the precipice of asking the audience to accept some fairly preposterous story lines.

The arrest of Cary and his treatment in the jail is one of several examples.  There is NFW an attorney would be treated that way during and after his arrest, or held incommunicado for the time they imply.  The arresting officers would be putting themselves in line for serious disciplinary actions or even lawsuits.  Nor would any prosecutor go along with arresting an attorney like this to get him to "turn" on a million-dollar client.   It is nonsense.

And there is NFW a senior partner would be able to walk out of a major Chicago law firm and take 38 million in annual client billings to another, startup, firm.  The very idea is ridiculous.

The idea that Diane would change her mind about switching firms if F/A doesn't hire her preferred INVESTIGATOR?  It is laughable; they would hire Sherlock Fucking Holmes if it made her happy.

Eli and Kalinda have become cartoon characters, acting in ways that no professional would ever act.

As with all such shows, the writing deteriorates year after year, as they struggle to come up with new ideas for story lines, when all of the good ideas are used up.  By the time they finally go off the air the audience just says, Good Riddance.


----------



## mamooth

We got to look inside Elsbeth's mind. And there are penguins there. With hats.


----------



## Sarah G

mamooth said:


> We got to look inside Elsbeth's mind. And there are penguins there. With hats.


 But we knew that...


----------



## Michelle420

I liked the sexual chemistry with Elsbeth and the new guy lol


----------



## Sarah G

I think it's pretty uncomfortable to watch.  They're both so ditzy and awkward.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> I think it's pretty uncomfortable to watch.  They're both so ditzy and awkward.



I thought it was cute and charming. LOL


----------



## mamooth

Archie Panjabi is leaving the show after this season ends, so I hope Kalinda doesn't die too.


----------



## Sarah G

I swear, if Cary Argos leaves the show, I won't watch anymore...


----------



## DGS49

Let's just say this is an interesting story line.  We, the viewers, can't believe that Cary will actually go to prison, when everyone in the whole process knows that the "tape" was doctored (they can't figure that out?), and the SA is merely trying to get Bishop through Cary's testimony.

The question is, how are they going to get him out of trouble without being totally incredible?

This is why we watch.  Too bad it will be two weeks before we can check back on him.


----------



## mamooth

With the Cary issue resolved, the question turns to "How does Kalinda exit the show"? 

She's broken her deal with the Bishop, and she will probably end up in major trouble with the law. Her list of allies grows thin. Mike Colter, who plays Bishop, is also leaving, heading off to play superhero Luke Cage for Marvel. So maybe Kalinda and Bishop will kill each other.

Sarah Steele's character Marissa Gold is starting to grow on me. "I'm her bodywoman, not her fluffer".


----------



## DGS49

Do tell.  I thought she still had to do something for Bishop as of the end of this episode.  When did she get the phonecall telling her what to do?


----------



## Sarah G

mamooth said:


> With the Cary issue resolved, the question turns to "How does Kalinda exit the show"?
> 
> She's broken her deal with the Bishop, and she will probably end up in major trouble with the law. Her list of allies grows thin. Mike Colter, who plays Bishop, is also leaving, heading off to play superhero Luke Cage for Marvel. So maybe Kalinda and Bishop will kill each other.
> 
> Sarah Steele's character Marissa Gold is starting to grow on me. "I'm her bodywoman, not her fluffer".


Interesting thought.  Both need to get gone so..  I doubt that will happen, too cliche.


----------



## Sarah G

They're lucky Cary isn't off the show.  I was ready to stop watching..


----------



## mamooth

DGS49 said:


> Do tell.  I thought she still had to do something for Bishop as of the end of this episode.  When did she get the phonecall telling her what to do?



She got a phone call from Bishop while in court at the end, and didn't answer. I suppose she could have called him back, but I took it to mean that she blew him off.


----------



## Michelle420

I hope Kalinda doesn't leave, I like her character.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> I hope Kalinda doesn't leave, I like her character.


I think she is leaving.


----------



## DonaldFG

The Good Wife is a great program!  I'm a fan.  My Wife and I like all the characters except David Lee and that ditsy red head lawyer Lizbeth.  Sometimes Lizbeth's ditsyness works, but other times it insults our intelligence.

We were sorry to see Will go.


----------



## mamooth

Ouch. Poor Alicia is getting brutalized by everyone. But it keeps us coming back. After all, we know they can't kill her.

Now, Kalinda ... 3 episodes left until Archie Panjabi leaves the show. We'll find out soon.


----------



## Michelle420

Alicia's new investigator is so sexy


----------



## DGS49

I really hope "Drifter" is a human female.


----------



## Michelle420

DGS49 said:


> I really hope "Drifter" is a human female.



Why? Did you want to ask me out?


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Great episode tonight, love the twists


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


>


Yes he is.  I used to love Peter but this one is way better.  I think this is the last season.  Did you hear that?


----------



## DGS49

This is the last season.  Actors, writers, producers, and the public have had enough.  Time to move on.  It had its moments, but has gone very stale.  Connection with realism was often non-existent.


----------



## Michelle420

DGS49 said:


> This is the last season.  Actors, writers, producers, and the public have had enough.  Time to move on.  It had its moments, but has gone very stale.  Connection with realism was often non-existent.



I still love the show and all the characters. I didn't know it was the last season, that sucks


----------

